# My favorite stuff...



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2005)

Character: Toad
Track: That one with the road.... thing it's called Shroom something
Battle Track:  The Tart Top?  Tart something...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2005)

Characters - R.O.B, Wario, Daisy, Peach (Yeah, I was really good with Peach in the N64 version. )
Courses - All of the retro N64 courses, and Waluigi Pinball... Maybe some others.     
Battle Track - Block Fort, without a doubt.  I remember playing for HOURS on it in the N64 version with my bro... Good times, good times... But Pipe Plaza is cool, too.


----------



## ac1983fan (Nov 19, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Characters - R.O.B, Wario, Daisy, Peach (Yeah, I was really good with Peach in the N64 version. )
> Courses - All of the retro N64 courses, and Waluigi Pinball... Maybe some others.
> Battle Track - Block Fort, without a doubt.  I remember playing for HOURS on it in the N64 version with my bro... Good times, good times... But Pipe Plaza is cool, too.


 R.O.B. is in the game?????                      
wait... which R.O.B....
the Star Fox one or the NES hookup controller thing?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They're the same.


----------



## ac1983fan (Nov 19, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The NES one, although they really are one and the same, only a bit different looking.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2005)

I actually haven't unlocked any characters yet though becuase I've been trying to fix it so I can play online.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 19, 2005)

Character: Yoshi or Shy Guy
Track: Rainbow Road
Battle Area: Block Fort


----------



## MGMT (Nov 19, 2005)

character: yoshi, bowser, and umm luigi
track: rainbow road
battle track:blockfort....


----------



## ƒish (Nov 19, 2005)

Character: Yoshi
Track: Shroom Ridge, Waluigi Pinball, Tick-tock Clock, DK Pass, Peach Gardens, Yoshi Falls, Desert Hills, yeah, the cool ones that aren't Online >_< 
Battle: Cake   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Nov 19, 2005)

Character: Yoshi
Levels: Baby Park, DK Pass, Waluigi Pinball, Choco Island 2
Item of choice: Ghost


----------

